# bei hover grafik anzeigen?



## Precog (16. Juli 2003)

hi,

ich habe folgendes vor:
1. ich habe eine Grafik (1)
2. wenn man über diese Grafik hovert, soll eine andere Grafik, (2),
durch eine Dritte ersetzt werden.
Wenn man von der Grafik (1) mit der maus runter geht, soll Grafik 3 wieder durch Bild 2 ersetzt werden...  

Ich habe nur leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von js und bitte euch deswegen um einen Link (zu einem Tut o.ä.), oder um ein kleines script.

cu & thx,
Precog


----------



## Fabian H (16. Juli 2003)

```
<img src="graphik1.jpg" onMouseOver="window.document.getElementById('gra2').src='graphik3.jpg';"
 onMouseOut="window.document.getElementById('gra2').src='graphik2.jpg';">

<br><br><br>

<img src="graphik2.jpg" id="gra2">
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. Juli 2003)

Hallo

```
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function switcher(mode,x)
{
  if(mode==1){
  document.getElementById(x).src='http://www.tutorials.de/images/literatur/3772367976.03.jpg';
  }
  else{
  document.getElementById(x).src='http://www.tutorials.de/images/literatur/3897211408.03.jpg';
  }
}
</script>

</head>
<body>
Mouseover ->
<img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/dot.jpg" name="hover" width="30" height="30" 
 onMouseOver="switcher('1','tausch')" onMouseOut="switcher('2','tausch')">
<br>
<img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/literatur/3897211408.03.jpg" id="tausch">
</body>
</html>
```
also du ruft onMouseOver die Funktion "switcher()" auf. Bei onMouseOver ist das erste Argument = 1 bei onMouseOut != 1. Das zweite Argument ist die ID des Bildes welches getauscht werden soll...

ciao

//Edit: typisch... erst eine Stunde lang gar keine Antwort und dann war Nuimundo wieder ein paar Minuten schneller


----------



## Precog (17. Juli 2003)

danke jungs, ich probier das gleich mal aus...

c ya


----------

